# Secret Drawer Lock



## dougdstecklein (Jan 23, 2015)

I built 2 floating nightstands and decided to add a secret lock to the top drawers. I could not find anything online that seemed adequate so I designed one myself. It only costs $3 to make and can be added to the top drawer of any nightstand or dresser. It uses a hinge pin to catch the back of the drawer and a 1/2 cylinder neodymium magnet($2.50) to raise the hinge pin which allows the drawer to be opened. I created a youtube video to explain how it works and how to build it.

http://http://youtu.be/Wwtn-o2AgoA?list=UUb1ApQKYmJ-irJvqh21SDRw


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd like to check it out, but the link hits a page saying "server not found".


----------



## dougdstecklein (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm not sure why the link isn't working for you, it directs me to the YouTube video.
Just type: https://m.youtube.com/user/dougdstecklein
Into your browser and you'll land on my YouTube channel. The video is the first one listed on my channel.

Doug


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Links to any site where you've logged in won't work for anyone else that isn't logged in to the same site. You get better results when logging out first, then copy the link at the top to use for directing folks to the site. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wwtn-o2AgoA


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It does not connect for me either.

George


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

The second link you posted works, I will check it out. Thanks


----------



## dougdstecklein (Jan 23, 2015)

I just finished an instructables page for the secret drawer lock that you can hopefully find here:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Secret-Drawer-Lock/

The YouTube video can be found on the instructables page as well.

Doug


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I built a secret compartment in a jewelry box for a customer that released the rear of the box. It required a click pen, a 5/8X1 1/2" mending bracket and a push pin.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I saw it on the instructables channel on youtube. That was qretty neat. Good job on it.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

That is pretty neat. I have incorporated secret compartments in most of the furniture I have built and have used this technique before.


----------



## dougdstecklein (Jan 23, 2015)

Usually any idea I ever think of has already been thought of by someone else. I was just surprised to not find it online already.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

dougdstecklein said:


> Usually any idea I ever think of has already been thought of by someone else. I was just surprised to not find it online already.


When I was in the military and later gvt contractor part of my job was hiding things in stuff. I learned plenty of techniques and tricks


----------



## taylortn (Feb 24, 2014)

Now you just need the magnet in the base of a lamp or a book to slide over the lock. That way you don't lose it....


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool!


----------

